# Colonoscopy-mild sedation



## Shannyn (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey everyone..I have my first colonoscopy this Wednesday and am dreading it especially since I am only going to be on mild sedatives....what kind of pain am I going to be having...so I can mentally prepare and calm myself down and not make it worse


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

mild sedatives? are they the normal ones that they usually give for colonoscopies? if so, you probably won't feel a thing... either before or after. When I had mine done, I was out, and didn't feel a thing... woke up, and couldn't tell anything had happened at all... didn't have any pain later from the procedure either.







(and hey, I'm in MN too!)


----------



## Shannyn (Mar 23, 2002)

I think they are the normal ones..the prep sheet said I will be mildly sedated, so I have a feeling I won;t be totally out....and it says that I may have pain and discomfort after the test...not looking forward to this....oh and kinetic small world....


----------



## Shannyn (Mar 23, 2002)

Just for clarification I am done with my procedure and I was only mildly sedated..I felt many cramps one really bad one...but the good news (in a way) is that I was fine..but it a way its bad news cuz I have to wait about 6 months for an anti-spasmotic medication for constipated people to come out...oh well. But I'm glad I had it, the colonoscopy, even though I wasn;t lucky enough to be totally out. I did get to watch the scope though which was sorta cool.


----------

